
Sen. Chuck Grassley on the corn harvest - jakeogh
https://mobile.twitter.com/ChuckGrassley/status/1258556372981030914
======
jakeogh
[https://www.instagram.com/p/B4KNMTBAIbU/](https://www.instagram.com/p/B4KNMTBAIbU/)

